# Thank You Nerys and Rory............



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Thank you for coming guys  even though was a bit late lol It was a pleasure meeting you both and the famous Pro  hes converted me pushed me over the edge now lol I will be getting a skunk or two lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

he deffo won faith and the girls hearts too :lol2:


yeah was fantastic meeting you both too 

wonder what i can pinch off you in our next meeting LOL 

I have decided on a name for her (ferret) Isobelle belle for short :flrt:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> he deffo won faith and the girls hearts too :lol2:
> 
> 
> yeah was fantastic meeting you both too
> ...


lol deffo  thank god ive been tempted on a skunk for a while but i think pro pushed me over the edge now  and faith and the girls lmao....

Im shocked you didnt go back with more animals good job i checked your pockets  lol


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

emmaj talking in a thread talkign about meeting nerys...how can this be? :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Andy b 1 said:


> emmaj talking in a thread talkign about meeting nerys...how can this be? :lol2:


because i met both nerys and rory at diablo and faiths last night 

I stole an het angora ferret off her too that jakes paying for cos he bluffed on all of my bluffs :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Diablo said:


> lol deffo  thank god ive been tempted on a skunk for a while but i think pro pushed me over the edge now  and faith and the girls lmao....
> 
> Im shocked you didnt go back with more animals good job i checked your pockets  lol


hmmmm i wasnt risking the evil thing that was in the back of the van it wanted blood it really did :lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> hmmmm i wasnt risking the evil thing that was in the back of the van it wanted blood it really did :lol2:


lol that evil thing wasnt that evil i thought he was just a bit scared I would of been too if you was going aww infront of my cage lmao


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

ahhh i see!!!


----------



## Adam E (Nov 3, 2007)

Not fair....

why do you guys have to live so far away???


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL was it awwwwww i was saying or aw feck lets get outta here :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Adam E said:


> Not fair....
> 
> why do you guys have to live so far away???


LOL i dont exactly live round the corner for them but managed to get there :lol2::lol2:

thank you sinni : victory::no1:


----------



## Adam E (Nov 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL i dont exactly live round the corner for them but managed to get there :lol2::lol2:
> 
> thank you sinni : victory::no1:


 


you are alot closer than me though....
not to worry.... going to wales soon so we can pop in then.....lol


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

LOL Hey dude  

Emma you was saying awww lets get out of here lmao..............................

Whats Andy B 1 doing in one of my threads lmao.........................................


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Here are the pics from last night (well the mild ones)









Diablo and Pro AWWWWWWWWWWWW I want him 










The Girls (KNZ) and Pro


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Emmaj and her :censor: Ferret


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

hee hee she is n her favey spot at the mo in the back of my jumper 

decided on Isobelle for her :flrt:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

No you have to call her "bluff"


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Or jaketta pmsl :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

how come you've got a ferret emma? you sold 2 with us only a couple of months ago :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

They were rescues i took in and brought back to health i never had any intentions of keeping them just getting them fit enough to go to new owners 

I just wanted to get them out of the situation they were living in at the time


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how come you've got a ferret emma? you rehomed 2 with us only a couple of months ago :lol2:


She fell in love with the ferret lol  she wanted to take me home with her as well but i said no lmao.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

awww but theyre lovely though why did you have no intention of keepin um?

ill post pics of them both soon theyre gorgeous


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Diablo said:


> She fell in love with the ferret lol  she wanted to take me home with her as well but i said no lmao.


 
my god she must have been pissed :lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> my god she must have been pissed :lol2:


tut tut she wasnt drunk lmao well maybe she was just a tad


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Faith said:


> Emmaj and her :censor: Ferret


looks exactly like our 2 :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> awww but theyre lovely though why did you have no intention of keepin um?
> 
> ill post pics of them both soon theyre gorgeous


I didnt have the space at the time to keep them and it wasnt fair on them being cooped up in the bedroom 

they hated my dogs too so couldnt bring them down just wasnt fair due to lack of space then 


i have moved about an a hell of alot more space plus Isobel is in the living room and seems to be getting on fine with the dogs lol she keeps whacking them on the head through the cage


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Diablo said:


> tut tut she wasnt drunk lmao well maybe she was just a tad


 
by the sounds of it we're glad we missed it you mucky lot!!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> my god she must have been pissed :lol2:


Nah it was paul that begged me to take him home i had to say no

dont be telling porkies now paul :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> looks exactly like our 2 :lol2:


 
she is one of nerys het angora ones jake is paying for her :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Nah it was paul that begged me to take him home i had to say no
> 
> dont be telling porkies now paul :lol2::lol2:


I dont tell porkies lmao.............

It didnt get messy until jake chucked up just infront of tonys car 2ft closer it would of been on the bonnet lmao.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I dont tell porkies lmao.............
> 
> It didnt get messy until jake chucked up just infront of tonys car 2ft closer it would of been on the bonnet lmao.


yips i dont know how we dint fall over him coming outta the house :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> she is one of nerys het angora ones jake is paying for her :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
i could have got you 11 lovely ferrets for that price!!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i could have got you 11 lovely ferrets for that price!!!!


 
but i aint paid for her jakes paying for her he lost bluffs and chickened out so his punishment was to pay for the ferret


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> yips i dont know how we dint fall over him coming outta the house :lol2:


Lmao i dont know how we didnt fall over him tbh he was wacked loooooool


Jake lost the bluffs and now he pays for ferret lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Lmao i dont know how we didnt fall over him tbh he was wacked loooooool
> 
> 
> Jake lost the bluffs and now he pays for ferret lol


yips he sure does :no1:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

so its het angora, do ya need another het angora to produce angora ferrets or what? if so you'll need another emma.......what can ya do to get jake to pay for that one too?:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> yips he sure does :no1:


 
and how the hell did you rope sinni into your naughty antics? lmao


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> so its het angora, do ya need another het angora to produce angora ferrets or what? if so you'll need another emma.......what can ya do to get jake to pay for that one too?:lol2:


 
Not not really can get a normal and have them done lol i have enough breeding at the moment without adding ferrets to the list too :lol2::lol2::lol2:

i will have to live in the garden lol 

but im sure there are pics that tony has i could use as a good bribe if needs be:devil::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> and how the hell did you rope sinni into your naughty antics? lmao


lmao it might of been my fault as well for roping sinni into it all.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> and how the hell did you rope sinni into your naughty antics? lmao


 
i asked him on friday night if he fancied going to diablo and faiths bbq and he said why the hell not :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

well hes been corrupted now then hasnt he :lol2: i bet he'll never be the same again


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well hes been corrupted now then hasnt he :lol2: i bet he'll never be the same again


yup he will never be the same again now lmao.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> well hes been corrupted now then hasnt he :lol2: i bet he'll never be the same again


LOL he didnt need help 

see what got into the position of having to pay for izzy is.................he was acting like the big man i called his bluffs and he ran off giggling like a lil school girl 

im like diablo i will call bluffs and follow them through where as jake lol acted big an hard and when i called his bluffs................was then the opposite :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL he didnt need help
> 
> see what got into the position of having to pay for izzy is.................he was acting like the big man i called his bluffs and he ran off giggling like a lil school girl
> 
> :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 
who did.......sinni???


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL he didnt need help
> 
> see what got into the position of having to pay for izzy is.................he was acting like the big man i called his bluffs and he ran off giggling like a lil school girl
> 
> im like diablo i will call bluffs and follow them through where as jake lol acted big an hard and when i called his bluffs................was then the opposite :lol2::lol2::lol2:


LMAO Very true


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> who did.......sinni???


lmao not sinni jake

sinni was ace though he was in stitches lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> who did.......sinni???


 
No jake


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> No jake


i was on about you corruptin sinni by gettin him there, his reputation will never be the same again :lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> No jake


 
and where was his lovely other half when all this was goin on? was she not there?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

She had some work to do from work or something along those lines i think 

nothing happened it was all was just messing about and having a laff


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i was on about you corruptin sinni by gettin him there, his reputation will never be the same again :lol2:


LOL his life changed the 1st time h met me to bring the lemmings the poor guy 

i do feel for all of those who have had to put up with me :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL his life changed the 1st time h met me to bring the lemmings the poor guy
> 
> i do feel for all of those who have had to put up with me :lol2::lol2::lol2:


no comment...........:mf_dribble:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL his life changed the 1st time h met me to bring the lemmings the poor guy
> 
> i do feel for all of those who have had to put up with me :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Emma you wasnt that bad....................................................... ok maybe you was lmao only jokin hun


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL ya both of ya 

tut be nice now haha 

yeah im okies in small doses i suppose :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL ya both of ya
> 
> tut be nice now haha
> 
> yeah im okies in small doses i suppose :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


lol emma if you was ok in small doses why are we inviting you back tonight


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL gawd i cant do tonight lil un has school tahmorra 

but will deffo come back soon :no1:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL gawd i cant do tonight lil un has school tahmorra
> 
> but will deffo come back soon :no1:


Give him the day off  lmao

be ok ill get some smokes on the go again.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

GET A ROOM U GUYS :whistling2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

sparkle said:


> GET A ROOM U GUYS :whistling2:


lol it was a free for all sparkle


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sparkle said:


> GET A ROOM U GUYS :whistling2:


I dont understand why we should get a room :hmm:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

sparkle get your ass on msn :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> sparkle get your ass on msn :lol2:


Hmmm do you know why we need to get a room ?:lol2:


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Hmmm do you know why we need to get a room ?:lol2:


 
for all the arse kissin hehe, its not polite in public


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> for all the arse kissin hehe, its not polite in public


what arse kissing?

all i have expressed is the truth about my hyper personality lol 

I aint been kissing no butt taken the pee to the maximum outta peeps but no butt kissing from me :lol2:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> sparkle get your ass on msn :lol2:


 
2 mins gawjuss


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Diablo said:


> lol it was a free for all sparkle


 
PICS????


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sparkle said:


> PICS????


LOL there are pics dotted about on this thread and the one in 18+ too


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL there are pics dotted about on this thread and the one in 18+ too


looooool you dont even have us in your sig


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

so any gossip... or was it all just general snogs.. licks and LOTS of alcohol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Diablo said:


> looooool you dont even have us in your sig


Pardon :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sparkle said:


> so any gossip... or was it all just general snogs.. licks and LOTS of alcohol


not really lol just everyone was laffing at me aand the random rubbish i chat lol 

and other than whats been said allready was mainly just a piss up and laff as it was faiths birthday :lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> not really lol just everyone was laffing at me aand the random rubbish i chat lol
> 
> and other than whats been said allready was mainly just a piss up and laff as it was faiths birthday :lol2:


It was really just a big laugh and a night to kick back and relax. lol


I notice your sig as changed


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Diablo said:


> It was really just a big laugh and a night to kick back and relax. lol
> 
> 
> I notice your sig as changed


 
is ya a happy diablo now ?:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> is ya a happy diablo now ?:lol2::lol2:


aye I am happy be even happier later got something to smoke


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Diablo said:


> aye I am happy be even happier later got something to smoke


 
well i have just put kettle on gonna have a nice cuppa with a galaxy caramel to go with it mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> well i have just put kettle on gonna have a nice cuppa with a galaxy caramel to go with it mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm:lol2:


mmmmmmmmmmmmm mines coffee 1 sugar and white


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Diablo said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmm mines coffee 1 sugar and white


 
Okies no probs :lol2:

all the dogs are crashed out all over the floor lazy gits such a hard life for em hey :lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Okies no probs :lol2:
> 
> all the dogs are crashed out all over the floor lazy gits such a hard life for em hey :lol2:


lmao hun nice one


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

its okies till i step over one of the boys an they decide to stand up which then leaves me sat on thier back :lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> its okies till i step over one of the boys an they decide to stand up which then leaves me sat on thier back :lol2:


LOL will be like riding on Jakes back again lmao


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL hmmm donkey ride 

there is usually always one of the donkeys called jake too :lol2:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL hmmm donkey ride
> 
> there is usually always one of the donkeys called jake too :lol2:


but did u get a free donkey ride.. thats what i want to know???


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL hmmm donkey ride
> 
> there is usually always one of the donkeys called jake too :lol2:


LMAO classical.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sparkle said:


> but did u get a free donkey ride.. thats what i want to know???


 
oh yes my donkey was called jake :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

lovely to meet you all too.. and thanks for a good giggle :lol2:

emma.. found this for jake..










*grins*

N


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Nerys said:


> lovely to meet you all too.. and thanks for a good giggle :lol2:
> 
> emma.. found this for jake..
> 
> ...


oooo What did you find lmao .


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwww piccy aint come up Nerys 

what did ya find tell come on lol

yeah was great meeting you too i really aint laffed as much as i did on sat night for a long long time :lol2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> awwwwww piccy aint come up Nerys
> 
> what did ya find tell come on lol
> 
> yeah was great meeting you too i really aint laffed as much as i did on sat night for a long long time :lol2:


Woot i see it now  


Whos emma was she here


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Woot i see it now
> 
> 
> Whos emma was she here


yay me too now :lol2:

i dunno who is Emma :hmm:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> yay me too now :lol2:
> 
> i dunno who is Emma :hmm:


Hmmm was it emma who got jake to pay for her ferret by calling bluffs and betting.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

yeah he deffo better of paid for her too 

causing all that trouble the lil git :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i got to meet Pro to and i nearly made it to my car with him:whistling2: nice seeing you again Nerys even if it was a bit of a surprise :lol2:


----------

